# WinCC flexible, Grafiken



## Merker0.0 (3 August 2006)

Moin Jungs,
ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir irgendwer mal nen gutes Grafikprogramm empfehlen kann. Ich will mir selber eine Grafik für das Bedienfeld erstellen und mache das im Moment mit Micrografx designer. Wenn ich mir die Grafiken dann auf dem TouchPanel(Siemens TB177b) anschaue, dann wird mir ganz anders.:twisted: 

Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer nen brauchbaren Vorschlag!?
mfG euer Merker0.0


----------



## smartie (7 August 2006)

Also ich nehm dazu eigentlich immer das Paint von Windows, das reicht für kleinere Grafiken eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Die fertige Grafik speichere ich dann in eine Bitmap Datei.


----------



## ducati (10 August 2006)

Grafiken immer als bmp und in der zu verwendenden Größe erstellen. d.h. wenns in wincc 200x300 Pixel haben soll, dann im Grafikprogramm schon so erstellen und in wincc nicht skalieren. Beim Ändern der Größe muss immer irgendwie interpoliert werden, n gutes Grafikprogramm macht das in der Regel besser als wincc.
Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf wincc, da ist es ein massives Problem, bei winccflex ist es vermutlich nicht besser.

Hier eine Lösung mit Windows-Bordmitteln:
- Grafik mit Windows-Bild+Fax-Anzeige anschauen und auf die gewünschte Größe bringen (wird relativ gut interpoliert)
- Bilschirmausdruck machen (Strg+Alt+Druck)
- in Microsoft Paint einfügen und bearbeiten
- als bmp speichern, in der richtigen Farbtiefe (beim TP177B 256-Farben)
- in wincc einfügen und die Größe nicht ändern (nicht skalieren)

dann ist die Chance zumindest größer, dass es auf dem TP ähnlich aussieht wie am PC...

als Grafikprogramm kann ich CorelDraw/CorelPhotopaint empfehlen, ist zwar etwas einarbeitungsbedürftig, aber man kann so ziemlich alles damit machen. Corel11, die vorletzte Version, gibts schon für ca. 25€ und reicht aus.

cu,
ducati


----------



## smartie (10 August 2006)

ducati schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrungen beziehen sich auf wincc, da ist es ein massives Problem, bei winccflex ist es vermutlich nicht besser.


 
Also mit WinCC flex ist es in der Tat nicht besser, wieder so eine blöde Änderung, mit dem ProTool hatte ich mit Grafiken eigentlich nie Probleme.


----------



## Lazarus™ (11 August 2006)

Paint.NET ist Freeware und absolut gut....


----------



## friday36 (23 Mai 2007)

Ich kram den Thread mal wieder raus. Wo kann ich denn in Protool, die Einstellung für das benutzte Grafikprogramm ändern. Ich würde Paint gerne los werden, aber ich konnte keine Einstellung finden.

Gruss Juergen


----------



## mayo (15 Juni 2007)

*Lösung für skalierbare Grafiken in WinCC flexible*

Hallo,

Um eine skalierbare Grafik in WinCC flexible zu erstellen, kann man folgendermaßen vorgehen:
1. Grafik mit OpenOffice Draw zeichnen.
2. Grafik als .wmf (WindowsMetaFile) in einen WinCC flexible Grafikordner
   exportieren.
3. Grafik in WinCC flexible in ein Bild einfügen und nach Wunsch skalieren.

P.S. Ggf. mus die Grafik auf ein Rechteck ohne Rand als Hintergrund gezeichnet werden, dass ein wenig größer als die Grafik selber ist. 
Andernfalls kann es passieren, dass bei der skalierung in WinCC flexible
der Grafikrand abgeschnitten wird.

mfg

Mario Freiberger
- Elektrotechniker -


----------



## rs-plc-aa (15 Juni 2007)

*Hinweis !*

Es wurden ja schon mögliche Lösungen aufgezählt - ich möchte aber noch folgendes ergänzen:

***Das ist jetzt bezogen auf WinCC flexible 2005 SP1+HF7***

Bitte das *.bmp - Format *vermeiden*, und wenn schon dann in der korrekten Größe (so dass flexible nicht mehr skalieren muß) einfügen. Ein entsprechender Hinweis liegt auf der Siemens Download-Seite als auch in der Packungsbeilage zur CD Version von HF7 bereit.

Zur Praxis:

Ich verwende z.B. auch Paint.Net als Grafikprogramm und mache mittlerweile alle Grafiken für flexible im *.png - Format (ebenfalls schon auf die Zielgröße angepasst) und kann mit Sicherheit sagen daß so das von Siemens bestätigte "Problem" nicht auftritt.

Bei dem "Problem" handelt es sich BTW um eine "nicht optimale" Behandlung von *.bmp Dateien die, wenn verwendet und womöglich noch zu groß vorliegen, das Projektverzeichnis richtig an Größe zunehmen lassen -> ja ich weiß - es ist ja sowieso schon zu groß - aber dann wird´s halt u.U. noch größer...

Auf jeden Fall kein Grund die Installation von HF7 zu verwehren da es ansonsten mal richtig problem*arm* läuft, zumindest ist es der bis jetzt beste Ausgabestand (IMHO...)


----------



## Gecht (15 Juni 2007)

Spricht was gegen *.jpg ?

Ich benutze übrigens Gimp, ist aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (15 Juni 2007)

Gecht schrieb:


> Spricht was gegen *.jpg ?
> 
> Ich benutze übrigens Gimp, ist aber sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


 
Nö, tritt nur mit *.bmp auf

Gimp, Äh ja - da hast du recht (der muss es nun nicht gerade sein)

MS-Paint reicht normal, was die unterstützten Formate angeht, völlig.

Paint.Net ist eben nur umfangreicher und trotzdem recht easy zu bedienen + kostenlos. Es integriert sich auch sehr unauffällig und nützlich in Windows weshalb es mir sehr sympathisch ist... (der aktuelle Installer hat glaube ich nur noch ~1,5MB)

Corel habe ich auch, nehme es aber für so was nicht - zumindest nicht PhotoPaint. Mit Draw mache ich manchmal die Vorarbeit (vektorisieren, zusammenfügen, farbanpassung), exportiere es anschließend als *.bmp (hohe Qualität) und passe es dann mit Paint.net an und speichere es dann als *.png.

Hört sich schlimmer an als es ist, kommt auch darauf an was man machen will -> nur zum Größe/Format ändern braucht man kein Corel Draw. Das kommt erst ins Spiel wenn man mit einem "leeren Blatt" beginnt und seine Grafik selber erstellt...


----------



## Shlomi (26 Juni 2008)

*WinCC flex und die lieben Bilder!!!*

Ich habe das Problem dass wenn ich ein Bild mit Paint.normal bearbeitet habe (z.B. ein Firmen-Logo auf einen LKW gemalt) und es dann wieder einfüge, ist der Hintergrund dieser Grafik nicht mehr transperent sondern ist jetzt schwarz(der Hintergrund net der LKW). Sehr nervich.....
Und mit Paint.net kann ich erst gar kein Bild im *.png oder *.wmf öffnen, sollte doch auch irgendwie gehen???
Danke schon mal im voraus für die Mühen
Shlomi Sohn des Shlomo

Gruß an alle die vorm Rechner hocken und auf Feierabend warten....


----------



## funkdoc (27 Juni 2008)

wenn ihr mit bildern arbeiten wollt dann benutzt auch ein grafikprogramm das mit allen bildformaten umgehen kann.

du musst bei deinem bild die transparenz nach der bearbeitung nochmal extra maskieren. hierbei gibst du an welche farbe transparent sein soll. -->schwarz.

warum werden überhaupt solche exoten wie png und bmp verwendet.

verwendet lieber jpg und im falle von transparenz auch gif.
das sind die kompaktesten bildformate.

grüsse


----------

